# TiVo+ Video Streaming Launches Next Month



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

TiVo+ Video Streaming Launches Next Month

_&#8230; and I'm told TiVo has actually tested running ads alongside DVR recordings.
Which sounds quite obnoxious (and somewhere ironic, given Auto Skip)_


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tivo Plus(?)


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

I actually had this happen at the beginning of watching a previously recorded show a day or two ago. I was pretty miffed about it, since I'm paying a monthly subscription for the privilege of using Tivo's guide services. But, the ad only lasted about 10 seconds. I haven't seen it since.

EDIT: Mine is a Tivo Bolt VOX.

EDIT2: To be clear, this was NOT an ad that was part of the recorded content. I started playing a recording and the TiVo flashed a little banner saying something about how long the ad would last or "your content will resume shortly" or something like that.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

barnabas1969 said:


> I actually had this happen at the beginning of watching a previously recorded show a day or two ago. I was pretty miffed about it, since I'm paying a monthly subscription for the privilege of using Tivo's guide services. But, the ad only lasted about 10 seconds. I haven't seen it since.
> 
> EDIT: Mine is a Tivo Bolt VOX.
> 
> EDIT2: To be clear, this was NOT an ad that was part of the recorded content. I started playing a recording and the TiVo flashed a little banner saying something about how long the ad would last or "your content will resume shortly" or something like that.


Yuck--fortunately, I can't recall having had that. A long time ago, I sometimes would get an ad on a pause banner (and this recurred a few years ago a few times, but then, thankfully, disappeared).


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Yuck--fortunately, I can't recall having had that. A long time ago, I sometimes would get an ad on a pause banner (and this recurred a few years ago a few times, but then, thankfully, disappeared).


I tried pressing the 30-second-skip-forward button, FFWD, and the SKIP button, but it would not allow me to skip the ad.

I wouldn't mind if they play ads when I pause a show.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

They use to have ad content before that you could watch. Short video content that was in your shows list that was downloaded during the night.


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

EWiser said:


> They use to have ad content before that you could watch. Short video content that was in your shows list that was downloaded during the night.


I pay for cable TV, and all of the channels (except the premium channels) force me to skip commercials. That's bad enough. Now. I pay Tivo... and Tivo is going to force me to watch commercials that I cannot skip? That's outrageous.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

barnabas1969 said:


> I tried pressing the 30-second-skip-forward button, FFWD, and the SKIP button, but it would not allow me to skip the ad.
> 
> *I wouldn't mind if they play ads when I pause a show.*


That would be one of the lesser objectionable alternatives. But I tell ya', it still was kinda disgusting to see/have--it just "interrupted the experience" (the thing that you paid big bucks for--what, $550 for a Lifetime subscription nowadays, and then you get ads?).


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> That would be one of the lesser objectionable alternatives. But I tell ya', it still was kinda disgusting to see/have--it just "interrupted the experience" (the thing that you paid big bucks for--what, $550 for a Lifetime subscription nowadays, and then you get ads?).


I am a recent convert to Tivo. I was a long-time Windows Media Center user.

When I saw the ad at the beginning of a recording, I was certainly taken aback... since I'm paying TiVo for their "service". Thankfully the ad was short. I don't remember what it was about... it was some kind of political ad... I think it was something about "register to vote".


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

Frankly, I wasn't sure if it was a normal part of the "Tivo experience".


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

barnabas1969 said:


> Frankly, I wasn't sure if it was a normal part of the "Tivo experience".


It better _not _be.


----------



## CIR-Engineering (Sep 24, 2017)

Unfortunately it's the new user experience...

TiVo inserting short advert before playing a recording

I may be done with TiVo if I can't opt out.

craigr


----------



## barnabas1969 (Aug 22, 2013)

CIR-Engineering said:


> Unfortunately it's the new user experience...
> 
> TiVo inserting short advert before playing a recording
> 
> ...


You and I disagree about some things, but I agree with you on this.

I recently converted from Windows Media Center to Tivo.

I am paying Tivo for a monthly service. I believe that it is wrong for Tivo to FORCE me to watch and advertisement before I am allowed to watch one of my recordings.

My recordings come from my cable provider. I already paid my cable provider for those recordings.

So, why should I be forced to watch a commercial from TIVO???


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

One of Tivo's selling points was that we could skip commercials. Now Tivo is adding commercials? Wow!


----------

